# ANY CHANCE OF A PHOTO GALLERY ON THIS SITE?



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Guys ,girls and Moderators,

Now may be Iv missed something but the Forum could really do with a GALLERY I certainly haven't seen enough TTs and there's some blinders about? .
I know there's similar post/threads But a proper gallery with no or limited spill about what happening in the life of the owner?
I cant be the only one who heads for a post with pics on it..

Whats your thoughts Guys after all we all love a picture?

Rich


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree I love seeing pictures of TTs


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

andyTT180 said:


> I agree I love seeing pictures of TTs


Just like your ones today mate ..well done :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The below thread needs a bump with new additions

POST YOUR TT PIC OF THE DAY!!!!


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> The below thread needs a bump with new additions
> 
> POST YOUR TT PIC OF THE DAY!!!!


Hi T3rbo,
I respect what you post as you have been on here for so long and probably heard it all before but don't you think the " POST YOUR PICS" is a diluted version that often disappears for a week at a time and there's a lot of chat on it once people start exchanging thoughts. Sometimes people just want to sometimes flick?
I'm not saying get rid of anything but have a fixed Gallery every other Forum has one ?
Rich


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

"sight"
"die-looted"

? :?

anyway, yeah that thread has millions of pictures to look at, there is also the garage section.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

My post was kind of aimed at Andy re today's excellent pictures (plus anyone else who reads this) as loved flicking through new photos on that thread.

Gallery is definitely a good idea mate but no one replied to the below question

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=179362


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

manphibian said:


> "sight"
> "die-looted"
> 
> ? :?


I'm glad someone asked :roll: :lol:


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Nem said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > "sight"
> ...


 sorry my spelling/grammar is not up to scratch if it bothers you that much why not ban everyone who miss spells something or have test for newbies, I didn't know you needed qualifications to belong to a little TT forum .
Yet again a senior member belittling someone who hasn't been on here as long goes on a lot ? What ever makes you feel good mate!

If a moderator had bothered to answer the first post I wouldn't have had to enquire again makes for a boring forum keep reading repeat things ?.

Its just about enough to put me off coming on here shame I don't think IL bother anymore :? .


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

To be honest from reading your initial post and the one above I can't see any issue with your spelling or grammar at all, and the two words pointed out seemed almost deliberately misspelt for effect.

If that's not the case then accept my apologies, certainly wasn't trying to pick fault.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Don't worry about comments made about spelling mate. I don't just :lol: it of I am as bad as it gets when it comes to spelling, as I am dyslexic. some peeps are a bit anal about it but there again its there thing every one to there own thing. its not there fault and i don't think thy mean to cause offence.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevebeechTA said:


> Don't worry about comments made about spelling mate. I don't just :lol: it of I am as bad as it gets when it comes to spelling, as I am dyslexic. some peeps are a bit anal about it but there again its there thing every one to there own thing. its not there fault and i don't think thy mean to cause offence.


Well from some of the posts I have seen complaining about miss spellings and grammar I think they do mean to cause offence with their name calling etc. :roll: But don't worry about it as you say let them have their little bitch. :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> Gallery is definitely a good idea mate but no one replied to the below question
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=30&t=179362


A good point, well made. We're always taking on people's comments and actually have a gallery in Dev ready to go if people want it?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> A good point, well made. We're always taking on people's comments and actually have a gallery in Dev ready to go if people want it?


WE WANT IT


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > A good point, well made. We're always taking on people's comments and actually have a gallery in Dev ready to go if people want it?
> ...


Ok - I've had a chat with Jae and it should be live by the end of the week.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice one... no chat, just drool [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Nice one... no chat, just drool [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


If only  people will always post opinions on pics and then it turns into a conversation.

It may be useful to start the thread with the rule in place that any post not containing a picture will be deleted  that way it will be a drool fest rather than chitter chatter

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Believe it will be a gallery like the below, which just has a comments option

http://www.a1-forum.co.uk/a1forum/gallery/index.php


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Working on this now - should be up soon.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Done - see HERE.


----------

